# ECU Re-Map



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello

can anyone tell me if you know of or even better have experience of having your ecu re-mapped by any company/garage up here in the North East of Scotland (Aberdeen/shire).
Its the 2.8 Fiat motor (auto gearbox) and of what I understand they do well from the re-map, i'm looking for a small increase in performance and better MPG.
I don't mind travelling a bit to get it done, but local and recommended would be even better.

Cheers. Bill.


----------

